# Conectar radio de coche a amplificador



## Pablo M P (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola buenas tardes necesito un circuito capaz de transpformar la salida de altavoces de una radio de coche a entrada de linea.
 Os cuento el problema la radio de coche la cmbiamos por una mejor y para reutilizarla pensé que podia conectarla al amplificador de megafonia fonestar ma-15 por medio de un circuito adaptador de impedancias o de voltaje pero lo que encontre solo sirven para disminuir la lina 100v o alta z a entrada de linea, pero como no es de linea 100v no puedo por eso recurro a abrir una pregunta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 8, 2011)

Pero ésto ya se ha hablado por el foro miles de veces...vas a necesitar el típico y tan conocido Transformador de salida de audio

que acopla las impedancias y todo listo

sino, un arreglo de resistencias y bobinas...


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola dj draco no sabia como se llamaba por ejemplo si conectase a la salida de audio de la radio un transformador que elevase la salida a 100v y luego un transformador monacor PATL-100 me saldria una salida de linea aceptable??

Hola de nuevo el arreglo de resistencias y bobinas como seria??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 11, 2011)

NO

no podés elevar la salida en tensión así..no se usa para eso, es un transformador que acopla las diferentes impadancias...

es decir: la salida de potencia tiene baja impedancia (2 a 8 Ω) y gran corriente, pero la entrada de línea tiene alta impedancia (22KΩ aprox) y una necesidad de corriente baja y una tensión no superior a los 2Vpp o 3 Vpp


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 11, 2011)

¿Qué autorradio es? (Marca y modelo) Otra opción es abrirlo y coger la señal antes de la etapa de potencia, que suele ser valor de línea (alta impedancia)


----------



## Pablo M P (Oct 30, 2011)

gracias a los dos, lo que he hecho ha sido desmontarla desoldar los integrados y tomar la salida de linea como ha dicho josefe17 .
 El modelo lo desconozco pero es marca alpine de 20 vatios

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2011)

Es más simple que eso, si solo es radio, y si el volumen es analogico lo tomas de la toma central de ellos y s no a la salida del CI. o bien como hiciste a la entrada del CI de potencia de audio


----------

